# I get the AD of London Film School, i need advice.



## ZhangRuoxuan (Mar 16, 2012)

just yestday, i recived the letter of admission of London Film school.MA of Filmmaking.
I know this is the best film school in UK, but, i have no idea of detail infomation about this school.
it sounds very funny, because my undergrauduate degree is international politics, it's have no relationship with film.
i hope someone can give me some infomation about this school, such as how many students in one term , how many students can get the job in UK's film industry, and any infomation you know, i hope your help,thanks.


----------



## ella harris (Mar 16, 2012)

> stday, i recived the lett


Congrats, I have a little bit knowledge about this school,The London Film School (LFS) is a private film school in London and is situated in a converted brewery in Covent Garden, London, close to a hub of the UK film industry based in Soho.
-----------------------------
yoga instructor course


----------



## ZhangRuoxuan (Mar 17, 2012)

Thanks for your advice?anyone else has more information?


----------



## n3wchapter (Mar 22, 2012)

@zhangruoxuan the london film school is probably one of the best schools for filmmaking in the UK (may be NFTS is slightly better, but i get the feeling that they are quite at par with each other in terms of the quality of education).
the london film school has been accredited by the skill set academy, which is great. i know a couple of students who have graduated from there--- it's a nice small school in central london. has all the facilities u need.
next week i will be sending my application to LFS for entry in sept 2012. let's hope i make it! would you mind sharing with me a little about what you sent in your application?
thanks a lot, and congratulations.


----------



## ZhangRuoxuan (Mar 24, 2012)

Thanks a lot? n3wchapter. i'm wondering wether can i find a place or opportunity to join the film industry in london after i once graduate from LFS? i mean, i want know the opportunity of jobs, you know, UK has very strict visa policy.
i just send all my portfolio and i made a magazine to express my idea of film, and, i get a interview from LFS, finally, i get it, so, my advice is just express yourself and try to be passionate.


----------



## n3wchapter (Mar 25, 2012)

Hey @ZhangRuoxuan
Thanks for getting back to me.
So in terms of jobs, the only school in the UK that (ALMOST) guarantees you a job in film, is the NFTS (The National Film & Television School) - it is slightly outside of London, but it is very well known. So for LFS, did they call you for an interview? And, have you had much experience in film b efore? Like have you made a lot of films? Because I am quite young, and so I am wondering if they might still take me.


----------



## aNDy2011 (Mar 25, 2012)

> The London Film School (LFS)


http://www.lfs.org.uk/ Is this the one? I am going to apply next year.

Thanks


----------



## n3wchapter (Mar 28, 2012)

Yep, that's the one.


----------



## karlaa (Mar 29, 2012)

i have also been for the same info for a pretty long time now..


----------



## ZhangRuoxuan (Apr 3, 2012)

i can answer some question maybe you cancern, everybody. Firstly, they actually give me a interview by telephone, the interviewer is alan bernstein, their head of study, the interview is not difficult, it's just a feedback and a test about your passion. my major of bachelor is politics, not film, but i really love filmmaking and i made nearly ten filmlets and focus on the society, they told me they don't require pofessional experience but they prefer the students who have made film already.
Trust me, you need be condidence if you want be admitted by any film school, If you get a oppotunity of interview, you can send mail to me, i will provide some detail infomation for you. in a word, the key words is passionate and confidence.


----------



## Shihan Tan (May 17, 2013)

ZhangRuoxuan said:


> just yestday, i recived the letter of admission of London Film school.MA of Filmmaking.
> I know this is the best film school in UK, but, i have no idea of detail infomation about this school.
> it sounds very funny, because my undergrauduate degree is international politics, it's have no relationship with film.
> i hope someone can give me some infomation about this school, such as how many students in one term , how many students can get the job in UK's film industry, and any infomation you know, i hope your help,thanks.


 
Hi, im from Beijing too, will take the interview by LFS after few days, wondering if u could offer me some advice/information? I'd really appreciate that


----------



## Velma R. Washington (Jun 10, 2013)

You must do your best for this activity. Wish I could help you in dealing with the content and its dissertation sample writing.


----------



## Zoe Langdon (Jul 3, 2013)

Jeffery Morgan said:


> Opportunities do really come for those who constantly seek for it. Congrats!


Not really... some people are really driven by their destiny.


----------

